#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Shadow of the Tomb Rider is Coming !!!

## Assassin

Square Enix studio's Tomb Rider Series loved by most of the gamer. Lara Croft got fans in each gender. Recently Tomb Rider reaches it's 20th Year Celebrations, and they announce a confirmed date for the next release "*Shadow of the Tomb Rider*" will be on September 14th 2018. They mention this will be the "End of the Beginning", which means the new Lara's Trilogy will ended here. 

The action packed trailer of "*Shadow of the Tomb Rider*"

----------


## Moana

> Square Enix studio's Tomb Rider Series loved by most of the gamer. Lara Croft got fans in each gender. Recently Tomb Rider reaches it's 20th Year Celebrations, and they announce a confirmed date for the next release "*Shadow of the Tomb Rider*" will be on September 14th 2018. They mention this will be the "End of the Beginning", which means the new Lara's Trilogy will ended here. 
> 
> The action packed trailer of "*Shadow of the Tomb Rider*"


*
Did you know,The Director has said that the Shadow of the Tomb Raider Won't Include Lara Croft's Most Iconic Weapon (the twin pistols) and he has said that this time they have focused more over her bow and arrow!
*

----------


## Assassin

> *
> Did you know,The Director has said that the Shadow of the Tomb Raider Won't Include Lara Croft's Most Iconic Weapon (the twin pistols) and he has said that this time they have focused more over her bow and arrow!
> *


Yes it is. In previous version also they limited the quantity of bullets she can carry. It's mostly encourage stealth kills.

----------

